# yssichromis piecatus/astatotilapia picateata



## deadman (Jul 22, 2007)

im expecting some of these this next week. i have been able to get some great info from samaki,
so cool, but im wondering if any one has had them in thier collection. and what they expieranced with them.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Never seen that one before. Thats cool. Which one is it?


----------



## deadman (Jul 22, 2007)

if i rember correctly it was classified as astatotilapia/ now its classified as an yssichromis. not take that to the bank yet.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Let us know if you get any fry.


----------

